# Help With This Early Quartz



## AndyC (Dec 29, 2006)

Hello to you all on my first post.

I would be most grateful if anyone could give me any information on this model watch and the company Montine.

I couldn't find anything on Montine on the web.

The watch was bought duty free by me between 1971 and 1974. The melody it plays is Y Viva Espana.

Thanks for any info.

Andy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Montine watches used to be known as "The plane watches" in the retail trade as they were all sold in duty free shops. As far as I know Montine were not manufacturers but it was just a brand name and these watches were specifically made for duty free shops.

We used to get customers bringing them in to the shop all the time in the early eighties after trips abroad.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

AndyC said:


> The melody it plays is Y Viva Espana.


Never mind









welcome to the forum!


----------



## AndyC (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome guys.

Roy, that explains why I can't find much on the internet about Montine. Maybe Casio had an input.

PQ Tips, It certainly woke me up in the morning just trying to turn it off.

I will try having a battery fitted to see if it still lives.

Best regards

Andy


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

SNAP!! there's one on E-bay at the moment.










Mike


----------

